# ******* Nationals



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Anyone heard anything about this one coming next spring ?? Might be fun.. Come on down Mark, and we'll make a weekend of it just riding.. Can't really take any chances on breaking anything racing because it IS the week before mud nats, and I WILL be there for sure.. http://www.southernridgeatvtrails.com/specialevents.htm


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Theres a ******* Nationals going on at Busco Beach this weekend, supposed to be pretty big from what I've been hearing.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Since Clay and Mark bought the CMR it should be a WHOLE lot better in 2011. I can't wait till next year. It too far ahead for me to say for sure....but I will probably come race atleast.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Bootlegger said:


> Since Clay and Mark bought the CMR it should be a WHOLE lot better in 2011. I can't wait till next year. It too far ahead for me to say for sure....but I will probably come race atleast.


 REALLY ???? Mark owns cmr now ????:thinking: When did this happen ?? I guess I need to stay more up with the times.. LOL


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

hey weres it @??????


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

J2! said:


> REALLY ???? Mark owns cmr now ????:thinking: When did this happen ?? I guess I need to stay more up with the times.. LOL


Yes....Mark and Clay will take over in 2011...they told it at the race last month. They know how to run things. :rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

triston said:


> hey weres it @??????


 
can you read ?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

triston said:


> hey weres it @??????


Its at Southern Ridge park in Alabama.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

triston said:


> hey weres it @??????


It moves to different parks throughout the year, this weekend its at Busco Beach in Goldsboro, NC.


----------

